# Started a Lambo Site



## allanlambo (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello, i just started a Lambo owner/enthusiast site called http://www.lambo-power.com . Please feel free to stop by and let me know what you think.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Started a Lambo Site (allanlambo)*

i would except for the fact that i'll just be depressed at how i'll never own or probably ever even ride in one


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Started a Lambo Site (allanlambo)*

So you own a 98 Diablo SV, 97 Ferrari 355 Spider and a 00 Lotus TT


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Started a Lambo Site (Frog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Frog* »_So you own a 98 Diablo SV, 97 Ferrari 355 Spider and a 00 Lotus TT









Is this true. To many fantasy cars we all would want


----------



## lazydog108 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Started a Lambo Site (mk_ultra')*

You never know... Some people really do have that kinda money to blow on cars.


----------

